# Looking for Charcoal



## nightjar (Dec 30, 2006)

Now that Wally-world is not selling charcoal - for the winter, I'm wondering where I can find a reasonable source.  I live in Connecticut, however, is there a suggested place I should be looking? Feed store, hareware store.  online?  
 
Any help will be appreciated


----------



## Candocook (Dec 30, 2006)

Supermarket aisle?


----------



## JDP (Dec 30, 2006)

I havn't been there recently but you could try Home Depot as well as my grocery stores still have it available.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 30, 2006)

Yup - I'd definitely check out supermarkets in your area.  Around here the supermarkets carry it year-round.


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 30, 2006)

I know this sounds wierd but our walmart had a separate section to go get 'summery' stuff. They have everything from plant seeds ---> charcoal.

Not even alot of the employees know where it is. You go through a door marked exit and there is a wonderland of summer things that they couldn't get rid of. I just happened to ask the right person.

When I took Mr HB through the magic door, he was gobstopped.

Find someone and ask for something more obscure like 'citrus fertilizer'....maybe you'll get lucky too.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 30, 2006)

Nightjar...

You might check your local Wally world's garden center for Charcoal this time of year.....I don't know if it is part of their marketing strategy or just plain stupidity! Where you are (Connecticut) it kinda makes sense (due to weather) but here in the deep south we grill/bbq year round! When Wally first got into the grocery business their merchandising was hilarious..  Their expertise was mass marketing "stuff".. not groceries....they have gotten better but still do some quirky things.


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 31, 2006)

Charcoal:  One grocery store puts the canning supplies and outdoor picnic and grilling supplies on the paper goods isle.  You will probably find charcoal next to the matches.  

Our Walmart closes down the summer seasonal area and makes it into the Christmas area.  They move the charcoal to the sporting goods department.  

The Dollar Store moves it to the automotive isle.  

One grocery store was selling turkey deep fryers and also had a display of Kingsford next to it.  And posted a sign for Rain Checks for the fryer oil!

At a cooking shop at the mall, I noticed a small grill with a starter bag of charcoal inside.  This might be a good place to get the grill.


----------



## Saltygreasybacon (Dec 31, 2006)

Our 7-11 here carries it all year round.


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah, we can get charcoal at those stores too.  Now wait a minute, those are cigarette butts, sorry.     

(we have no brand name convenience stores here.)


----------



## nightjar (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you for your timely and helpful responses.  Unfortunately, Wal-Mart (Wally World) did indeed remove all charcoal for their garden section.  I expect that they will probably get it back.  Crazy folks like me will grill in the snow, no problem there!

the Home Depot suggestion is a great one.  I don't know why I let that idea slip. I bought my char coal chimney starter there for goodness sake! 

Thanks again,


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 31, 2006)

Nightjar...

1-800-Wall Mart....give them.....the devil!!!!! 
Local Store Mgr also....


----------



## fetz (Jan 7, 2007)

*re*

i dont know if you have a cabellas near you but the cabellas in pa carry their charcoal year round also bought some this morning at giant food store


----------



## JimN (Sep 21, 2007)

You should be ok with Home Depot...they seem to keep it year round here in New Jersey.


----------



## Golfgar4 (Sep 22, 2007)

Greg,

I'm really surprised that Wally World has dropped it for the winter.  I just visited the Wally World in Cody, WY earlier this week, and they had a 2 bag special on Kingsford charcoal.

I also agree with Uncle Bob.  Even if you find it somewhere else, call Wally World and let them know your displeasure.  If they use the winter for an excuse, ask them what they think we have in Wyoming at this time of year.  Tropical storms??   Trust me, I'm betting the winters are A LOT worse in Wyoming than they are in Connecticut!  If they can have charcoal all year round out here, you should be able to have it too!


----------



## QSis (Sep 22, 2007)

My Ace hardware store carries 5 kinds of charcoal all year round.

Lee


----------



## nightjar (Sep 23, 2007)

*Briquettes sp?*

Hi Garry,

I'm sure if the folks here were as serious about grilling as they are where  you are then there wouldn't be a problem. Wally World only concerns itself with the bottom line and if they see no sales in the future they ditch the item like a hot potato. That's why you can buy winter clothes in fall but they get it out by the witer (go figure) I guess they're training us to buy when they say so.

Following others advise, I have indeed found them at Home Depot. I'm better knowing where to look. So when this winter rolls around, I won't be in any trouble at all.

Blessings to you and your folks, (and all of the folks who responded to this post).



Golfgar4 said:


> Greg,
> 
> I'm really surprised that Wally World has dropped it for the winter. I just visited the Wally World in Cody, WY earlier this week, and they had a 2 bag special on Kingsford charcoal.
> 
> I also agree with Uncle Bob. Even if you find it somewhere else, call Wally World and let them know your displeasure. If they use the winter for an excuse, ask them what they think we have in Wyoming at this time of year. Tropical storms??  Trust me, I'm betting the winters are A LOT worse in Wyoming than they are in Connecticut! If they can have charcoal all year round out here, you should be able to have it too!


----------



## LMJ (Oct 9, 2007)

Just picked up a two-pack of the Sam's Choice charcoal at Wal*Riech. Packaging that I hadn't seen before, but, hey! 36 pounds for $6!

At mine they always have charcoal year-round, but you've got to go into the "greenhouse" behind the garden/yard section.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 9, 2007)

I can find it year-round (WalMart, Target, and grocery stores) - but they move it around depending on the season. You may have to ask where they have moved it.

Never had a time when I couldn't find it when I lived in Golden, CO, either ... even in the middle of winter ... I just had to ask where they had moved it if it wasn't where it was the last time I found it.


----------



## nightjar (Oct 13, 2007)

*Wal*Riech*

Wal*Riech, now that's a new twist.  Anyone who worked there as I have would appreciate that.

Greg


----------



## heavyG (Nov 9, 2007)

Here in Canada... the 'Evil Empire' (wal & despot) haven't yet completely killed the smaller chain and independant hardware stores where customer service is a one on one affair, and they have these things year round. In fact if my local doesn't have lump charcoal on hand mid-winter, they will special order it for me--> arrives next afternoon.

So I guess my point is; do you have a true value or ace in your hood?

G.


----------



## Wart (Jan 23, 2008)

I think Lowes carries lump charcoal (the real stuff) year round.

What I have a hard time finding year round are large bags of chunk Hickory and Mesquite. 

I'm lucky, push comes to shove the lot next door has a dead and dieing apple tree and I have a SawZall and long extension cord.

edit:

LMAO!!

I only glanced at the date on the first post, 12-30, I missed the '06 part!


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 24, 2008)

It's 20 below (zero) here, but Wally always has charcoal. Just have to look a little longer. Now that the seeds are out though in the seasonal section, it's with that stuff. In the winter I find it with sporting goods also. This is good because it's near the yarn too...


----------



## Wart (Jan 26, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> It's 20 below (zero) here, but Wally always has charcoal. Just have to look a little longer. Now that the seeds are out though in the seasonal section, it's with that stuff. In the winter I find it with sporting goods also. This is good because it's near the yarn too...




I'm listening to Michael Feldman's Whad'Ya Know?

He just had a call from a trucker transporting a load of Kites from NJ to Wallgreens in Madison, Wi.

Don't you have to love stores? You can buy sleds and parkas in August and Charcoal and kites in January.

God help ya if you need to buy something in the season it's used.


----------

